# hops for breastfeeding?



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Someone recommended I drink a beer because the hops can help increase milk supply. Well, I'm not going to drink beer, but I did make hops tea earlier (yuck!!!!) We'll see how that goes. Has anyone used hops and have a good recipe?

In case it makes a difference, I am nursing a bio toddler and taking domperidone to increase my supply for my adopted baby.

I'm not sure where is the best place to post this so I will cross-post in breastfeeding challenges.

Thanks


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Some say it's the hops, others say it's the B vitamins in a GOOD, real, beer, others say it's something else entirely. And some say it's just b/c you're sitting, relaxing, which allows more of a let down.

I know it worked for me, and I don't think anything negative about having a nice beer while nursing.









That said, if you're definitely not going to try a brew, I'd skip the tea and just eat some oatmeal cookies. My guy is 4 y.o. and is getting closer and closer to being done with milk, but if I have a nature valley granola bar, I can feel the difference in my breasts. Oatmeal cookies worked disturbingly well, and tasted better than just having oatmeal (though I do like oatmeal).


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

I make beer bread, that way I get the hops but not the alcohol. I really like it and the kids eat it also







there are all kinds of beers - I get a apricot beer and it makes the best aprocot beer bread.

Beer bread!
3 cups of self-rising flour (or all-purpose with 4 tsp of baking powder and 1 tsp of salt added)
3 tbsp of white sugar
one bottle of beer at room temperature.

Sift the dry ingredients together and add the beer, pour it in very slowly to avoid foaming.
Mix together until flour is moise and dump into buttered loaf pan. Bake at 350 for 1hr.

also look at this thread

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=962369


----------



## guitarmama (Jul 7, 2005)

I just went through CLC training last week, and asked the instructors about this. They said that it's a very specific hop that is associated with increasing milk production. It's not in American beers. Otherwise alcohol is actually associated with DECREASING production. It may make you feel fuller, but definitly won't increase production.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guitarmama* 
I just went through CLC training last week, and asked the instructors about this. They said that it's a very specific hop that is associated with increasing milk production. It's not in American beers. Otherwise alcohol is actually associated with DECREASING production. It may make you feel fuller, but definitly won't increase production.

I've read about the changes in prolactin and oxytocin levels after alcohol consumption as well as the decrease in how much the baby takes in, etc. However, there is so much info out there on hops being good for milk supply that I'd like to see if anyone else has tried a tea. I read a thread hear with women saying their pumping increases after drinking beer and their children are supplemented with less formula the day after a beer, etc. that seems to ring true.

Do you know more about the hops?


----------

